# week 6 flower. pics,...



## adam420 (Oct 10, 2005)

These are my girls at week 6, Some of the plants have more buds then others and i was woundering if i could fix this problem. I was thinking maybe the strain too could casue this, i'm not sure what strain it is i found the seeds in a bag of weed a while back. This is it's 3rd generation of this stuff for me (there clones) remember all my old posts. When these are done i'm going to put the new ones in buckets, those ones are in 10 inch pots right now. Also i have been using tap water, i have some nuts but they don't seem to make any difference. I know it's trial and error but Any suggestions will help.


----------



## BeaArthur (Oct 12, 2005)

if you want more bud,or evenly distributed bud, try doing a ScrOG. your set-up looks like it could easily lend itself to that.


----------



## adam420 (Oct 13, 2005)

i was tryting that idea but 50% of my clones died. This is a temp setup in my parents basement when me and my g/f get a place (soon) i'm hoping to get a whole room, aready working on a setup design. I want enough weed for me & my sister to smoke and a couple extra ounces to sell every 2 months. Hey, how long does it take for a new branch to grow in after cutting one for a clone??


----------



## adam420 (Oct 13, 2005)

how size pots would i use for a SOG?


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

hey guys jus wonderin what is scrog?


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2005)

ScROG 101 SCROG = SCreen
             Of
             Green


----------



## BeaArthur (Oct 13, 2005)

Adam>>> don't waste your time with cloning 2 dozen plants for SOG. With ScrOG, you have just as many bud sites and very comparable (if not the same) yeild.


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks for telling me what it is. No i undrstand, see you do learn something new everyday. thanks hick.


----------



## adam420 (Oct 13, 2005)

Adam>>> don't waste your time with cloning 2 dozen plants for SOG. With ScrOG, you have just as many bud sites and very comparable (if not the same) yeild.

I clone cause i have trouble getting then growing seeds, with clones i know there females. I read the ScrOG thing, what kind of screen could I use?


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 13, 2005)

you can use some fence from home depot.


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2005)

We call it "chicken wire", I think home depts calls it "Poultry Netting" (2 inch)


----------



## adam420 (Oct 13, 2005)

cool thanks,


----------

